# Metering and AF, one button or two?



## ecphoto (Jun 6, 2012)

I just found out that I can do this on my 550D and I can make the AE lock button a dedicated AF button and use the shutter for metering/release. The downside is the shutter no longer does AF with that setting.

I'm just wondering what others do, if you use two buttons or if AE lock is mote valuable. 

Your input is much appreciated,
Thanks.


----------



## Dao (Jun 6, 2012)

I found that for fast action type stuff, the back AF button actually works better especially when I use it with AI SERVO on my Canon camera.  Just hold that button and follow the subject.  Snap with the shutter button.


----------



## hukim0531 (Jun 6, 2012)

I really want to try the separate button approach, but that means any pictures of me taken by others will be OOF.  I guess I can always toggle between the two methods if I ever remember...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 6, 2012)

hukim0531 said:


> I really want to try the separate button approach, but that means any pictures of me taken by others will be OOF.  I guess I can always toggle between the two methods if I ever remember...



You can create one of the custom setting to not have back button focusing.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 6, 2012)

I use back button focus for shooting everything even in the studio it is good


----------

